# Mulberry



## Steve Walker (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, I made it through fall harvest, only to run smack dab into the "need to get ready for winter" list. Now that the major items on the list are done, I've had some time to turn. I cut a decent sized mulberry early last spring, and saved part of the trunk back for the shop. One side had a pretty good sized dead area in it where a branch had split off some time ago as it had kind of healed over. The bigger bowl came from that dead area. The small bowl came from the opposite side and was still kind of green when I turned it, leading to the warpage it developed. Both are finished with antique oil, and buffed.

The bigger of the two, 12" x 2 1/2"



 



And the baby, 8 3/4" x 9 1/4" x 3"

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow did you nail the shape on that one, nice, nice work. It appears to have the perfect thickness based on its size and the shape is consistent inside and out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 29, 2014)

You know I like them both, but the color on that smaller bowl is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve, that's a gorgeous chunk of mulberry!
Great shaping, too.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2015)

Both winners Steve! I love the look of mulberry, especially with some sapwood on it, darn sapwood always seems to check on me though...


----------

